# Attack of the inept saddle valves



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Can anyone figure out why the refrigerator water only worked intermittently?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> Can anyone figure out why the refrigerator water only worked intermittently?


Damn, look at all the saddle valves. 
The water didn't work because mineral deposits restricted the pilot hole that the punch in the valves make. That's my guess . Did a local handyhack have something to do with that lol.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the fancy homemade 3/8 to 1/4 reducer


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> The water didn't work because mineral deposits restricted the pilot hole that the punch in the valves make. That's my guess.


Good guess but that would make it fail outright. No. This one worked sometimes. But not all the time...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry, I should have said that I was referencing the old saddles. The one with the "reducer" and tubing was the solution to the problem.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

It was tied to a frost free hose bib, and only worked when the hose was turned on.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> It was tied to a frost free hose bib, and only worked when the hose was turned on.


But then there would still be water out of the one Sadle valve, before the ff


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> But then there would still be water out of the one Sadle valve, before the ff


There would have only been one hooked up at a time.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Uninsulated exterior wall allowing the line to freeze sometimes?

Just guessing. I've only done Fl plumbing.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Ding ding ding. Frost free hydrant. Lmao


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Did a local handyhack have something to do with that lol.


Why they gotta be local? Maybe they were from outta town?

Why a handyhack, coulda been a homeowner?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Why a handyhack, coulda been a homeowner?


so handyhacks don't own homes?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Saddle valves are against code by me.
Are they legal in other places?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We/I don't use em at all, neither should any other professional plumber. 

saddle valves are for handyhacks and DIY homeowners.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is some funny stuff right there. Wish I would have looked earlier today, I might have won the prize.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

:thumbup:classic home owner job,i have never installed a saddle valve never will either.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> Saddle valves are against code by me.
> Are they legal in other places?


 




My code prohibits them as well.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Are you kidding me? They really tied it into the body of a frost free?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> Ding ding ding. Frost free hydrant. Lmao


Just when you think you've seen it all....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They use them here to pipe 1/4 soft copper from a gas line blk pipe to a gas light usually in the front yard.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya'll act like you've never seen a hot tap before.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's nothing....

Wait until you see one on PEX.... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> That's nothing....
> 
> Wait until you see one on PEX.... :laughing:


There's a pic of that here, in the random pics thread


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Redwood said:


> That's nothing....
> 
> Wait until you see one on PEX.... :laughing:


It's been done.....:laughing: Also seen CPVC crushed by a saddle valve....

The best one ever, ever, ever? The genius who attached a saddle to the copper tubing on a Moen kitchen faucet......


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I,ve seen them on 3/8" kitchen supplies often


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> There's a pic of that here, in the random pics thread


Yea I just saw it...

Missed a lot this last week...

Too damn busy....


----------

